Ask HN: Do quotes form Napolean Dynamite still work? - 0xdeadbeefbabe
======
logiclion
(Time Machine Scene)

Napoleon: "It's a piece of crap! It doesn't work!" Uncle Rico: "I could of
told ya that"

Time travel still doesn't work. Still relevant.

------
Errorcod3
"Well, things are getting pretty serious right now. I mean, we chat online
for, like, two hours every day so I guess you could say things are gettin'
pretty serious."

-I say that this is still relevant!

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
Good to know. One day I looked for the bust must plus flyer so I could leave
some copies at the office printer, but I couldn't find it.

------
rman666
Eat your lunch, Tina!

~~~
sp332
Dang kaysudilla!

